# Exam timing



## cal91 (Oct 30, 2017)

I just took the California Seismic and Surveying exams (passed the PE exam in April) and will find out in December if I pass and thus receive PE licensure.  I need to have 3 years of experience before taking the SE exam, and I'm not sure what is the earliest exam cycle I can sit for.  Can it be in exactly 3 years (October 2020) or do I need 3 years to submit before the final filing deadline (which would put me out to April 2021).

Also, I am wondering when is a good time to get reference material. Should I wait until I'm a year out to buy reference material, and thus wait to study until I'm a year out? I want to start studying as early as possible, but I don't want to have reference books that will not be current for when I finally do take the exam. Thanks!

Also, any suggestions of reference books / practice exams would be great. I'm doing buildings.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

I have my PE license and am not yet capable of sitting for the SE exam, but I believe that with the application process needed to apply to take the SE exam, you're looking at sitting for it for the first time 3.5 years (or, 7 test cycles, assuming there are 2 test cycles per year) after the test cycle in which you became a licensed PE.

This will all change next year when the seismic and surveying tests become offered essentially year-round, and the math might not work out so cleanly.

But as an example, I became a licensed PE in April 2017, so I anticipate applying in the spring of 2020 for the October 2020 SE exam.

As for reference material? I would definitely wait to get closer to your anticipated test date before buying references, for exactly the reason you mentioned: that they are up-to-date. It is worth thinking about what codes will be relevant, and whether you anticipate that NCEES will update the codes it says the exam will be based upon.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

So in CA, you have to have your PE to get your SE?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 30, 2017)

^^ Yes. It's the way it should be.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> So in CA, you have to have your PE to get your SE?


Yes. From the CA BPELSG's website (http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/seappinst.shtml):



> *Eligibility*
> Each applicant for authority to use the title "Structural Engineer" must:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Woah.  Glad I don't live in CA.  Although I will have my PE before I even attempt SE.  Illinois does not require PE for SE.


----------



## cal91 (Oct 30, 2017)

The difference is...

In Illinois you need an SE for designing any building. 

In CA you only need an SE for designing hospitals and public schools.


----------



## User1 (Oct 30, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Woah.  Glad I don't live in CA.  Although I will have my PE before I even attempt SE.  Illinois does not require PE for SE.


yeah, moving from IL to WA i was like WAIT WHAT NOW I HAVE TO TAKE THE PE...rude.


----------



## STR_BR (Nov 3, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I have my PE license and am not yet capable of sitting for the SE exam, but I believe that with the application process needed to apply to take the SE exam, you're looking at sitting for it for the first time 3.5 years (or, 7 test cycles, assuming there are 2 test cycles per year) after the test cycle in which you became a licensed PE.
> 
> This will all change next year when the seismic and surveying tests become offered essentially year-round, and the math might not work out so cleanly.
> 
> ...


leggo PE, I know in states like Nevada they allow you to sit for the SE Exam with 4 years of experience. In Kansas, although they do not issue SE certificates, they allow you to take the SE exam whenever you want. Said so, do you know if for example someone who just became CA PE (like myself) took the test in another state and passed, I wonder if after 3.5 years I would just have to submit my application and instantly get the SE certification in CA (since I would have passed the 16 hr NCEES SE Exam) - instead of waiting those long 3.5 years to take the exam. Any thoughts?


----------



## User1 (Nov 3, 2017)

I believe if you have passed the ncees national SE exam, and gotten the CA PE license (including surveying and seismic) you would simply have to meet experience requirements to get reciprocity in CA.


----------



## User1 (Nov 3, 2017)

@STR_BR


----------



## STR_BR (Nov 4, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I believe if you have passed the ncees national SE exam, and gotten the CA PE license (including surveying and seismic) you would simply have to meet experience requirements to get reciprocity in CA.


Agreed. Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Julie!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I believe if you have passed the ncees national SE exam, and gotten the CA PE license (including surveying and seismic) you would simply have to meet experience requirements to get reciprocity in CA.


I agree with this as well.


----------



## cal91 (Nov 7, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I believe if you have passed the ncees national SE exam, and gotten the CA PE license (including surveying and seismic) you would simply have to meet experience requirements to get reciprocity in CA.


Oh really?! Well shoot I'm thinking I'll take it next year then! 

Can I just register for the exam on NCEES, without authorization from any state board?

OR

Do I need to find a State that will authorize me to take the test, and go through that state's application process?


----------



## STR_BR (Nov 7, 2017)

cal91, I think Nevada allows you to just register through NCEES without having to apply to the Nevada board. In Kansas, you just need to send a letter formally requesting permission to sit for the exam and they will issue a notice for you to sit for the exam (no fees or application required). Just remember wherever you take it you will have to take the exam in one of the exam centers withing that specific state. I hope this helps.


----------



## onemanwolfpack (Nov 8, 2017)

cal91 said:


> Oh really?! Well shoot I'm thinking I'll take it next year then!
> 
> Can I just register for the exam on NCEES, without authorization from any state board?
> 
> ...


If you go to https://ncees.org/engineering/ you can view each state and their requirements for registering for the different exams.


----------

